# Keeping Pest and Pathogens of Honey Bees in Check- Medhat Nasr, January 19



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

*https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_Gw9XtDR5TouDFJl75L1VEA*

*Keeping Pest and Pathogens of Honey Bees in Check- Medhat Nasr, January 19 - a NY Bee Wellness webinar*

Currently, populations of Varroa mites globally have developed resistance to pyrethroid and organophosphate miticides. More recently, resistance has been emerging to the only remaining viable synthetic miticide, Apivar. Since Apivar registration in 2008 in Canada, Dr. Nasr has recognized the need for active ingredients (AIs) with different modes of action to support developing alternative miticides to control varroa and keeping healthy bees.

Suitable for new beekeepers and experienced ones.

This is a listen only webinar; questions can be submitted during the presentation.

You must register at least 1 hour before the webinar begins!

Jan 19, 2021 07:00 PM in Eastern Time (US and Canada)


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Now on the NY Bee Wellness Youtube channel:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRAgHq5QJ8E*

Suitable for new beekeepers and experienced ones. 00:00 Start 2:23 Aaron Morris Dedication 3:30 Stressors affecting Honey Bees 8:20 Protein ratio in bee feed, toxicity 19:25 Healthy bee colony 24:00 Healthy bee brood 25:30 Varroa mite 26:30 Varroa cartoon movie 34:00 Monitoring varroa populations, mite checks 35:50 Management options; correct apivar application 40:00 oxalic vaporization use 51:00 Nosema 53:45 AFB 57:30 Checking your hives 59:30 Questions


----------

